# ada flush valve



## gordos610 (May 30, 2009)

Hey there everyone , what is the ada flush valve height?
The job passed by the local inspector. And L&I are coming in . And the G.C. thinks the handles are to low.:no:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

gordos610 said:


> Hey there everyone , what is the ada flush valve height?
> The job passed by the local inspector. And L&I are coming in . And the G.C. thinks the handles are to low.:no:


Most of the ADA flushometer valves I install are 28-1/2" from finished floor to the center of the flushometers stop, which is essentially the same height as the handle.

As far as stools go, 17" to the top of the seat is the minimum and 19" to the top of the seat is maximum.


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

As far as I know there is no code on height.

But wait till you have to try and remodel a job, previously without grab bars.

Grab bars at 33 to 36 inches, correct me if I'm wrong (I'm on the fly)...

Imagine the previous plumber putting the stub-out at 38 inches AFF for some stupid waste of material reason.
Had to deal with it before...
Just letting you know...

:thumbup:
Cheers!

P.S. point being....
... You can add all the (feasible) extensions you want, but you CAN'T bypass the DAMN ADA GRAB BAR!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.access-board.gov/adaag/html/adaag.htm#4.16


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

Redwood said:


> http://www.access-board.gov/adaag/html/adaag.htm#4.16


Redwood, your link is 8 years old. Here's the updated one.
http://www.access-board.gov/ada-aba/ada-standards-doj.cfm#plumbing

Updates in terms of ADA is very important!!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

6th Density said:


> Redwood, your link is 8 years old. Here's the updated one.
> http://www.access-board.gov/ada-aba/ada-standards-doj.cfm#plumbing
> 
> Updates in terms of ADA is very important!!!


Ah yea I realized that and I was going to get back to fix it but got sidetracked...:laughing:

Thanks for fixing it..:thumbup:


----------



## d78coots (Mar 30, 2009)

Just make sure your toilet seat sits at 17-19 inches. Watch for CL on vacuum breaker (6 in.), and miss the grab bar (36 in.). And put handle away from closest wall.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

> And put handle away from closest wall.


 Screwed the pooch on that one a few years ago and roughed the water in on the wrong side -- I ended up buying them a photoelectric flushometer valve. Kind of a spendy mistake.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

when a flushometer valve is used i find it stupid that it can not be on either side. its closer to center than a tank type toilet. 
but rules are rules 






Widdershins said:


> Screwed the pooch on that one a few years ago and roughed the water in on the wrong side -- I ended up buying them a photoelectric flushometer valve. Kind of a spendy mistake.


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

The reason is simple its so the person in the wheelchair doesn't have to reach across the toilet to flush. Add to that, what if they only had one or half an arm? 

The rules aren't stupid or arbitrary, they are there for a reason.

Try taping your legs together, push around in a wheelchair for a week and find out how easy something you normally do easily is now a f-ing nightmare

I'll get off my box now


----------



## gordos610 (May 30, 2009)

*Thanks for all the great info.*

I had them set at 28" to the handle. the L&i guys look at the grabs bars. then tried to asked the guy installing them why he had them at that height and since he could not answer . Since he does not speak english the bath rooms failed .well not my toilets or sinks. They passed :thumbup:
Thanks again for your info.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

well pointed but i still say with a flush valve the side to side difference is apx 8" ,it is closer than a tank type. what if the handle is on the left on a tank and my friend without a arm cant reach all the way across.

they all should be automatic on the ada stall. 




plumb nutz said:


> The reason is simple its so the person in the wheelchair doesn't have to reach across the toilet to flush. Add to that, what if they only had one or half an arm?
> 
> The rules aren't stupid or arbitrary, they are there for a reason.
> 
> ...


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Amen, TOTO flushvalves for all!


----------

